# Where has the fun gone?



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Friends,
I believe that this place has stopped being fun for many of us

It seems to me that the negativity around here is spoiling the fun.
Let us PLEASE try to find some constructive use for this space. 

It is WAY PAST TIME to move on regarding the RC-2 buy-out, as I have said big companies swallow little ones - that's the way of life in Corporate America.
I propose that we drop the subject from this BB, such discussion has NOTHING to do with building models or enjoying the hobby! 

I will start locking and even deleting threads that dwell on this subject.
I for one am sick and tired of reading about the demise of Polar Lights,
(and I suspect that most other BB members are as well). 
I lived thru it from the inside and it hasn't ruined my life as a hobbyist so, if you'll pardon me, I think it's time for us all to move on.
If you must dwell on this subject, please find somewhere else to carry on discussions regarding the death of Polar Lights and the miss-deeds of RC-2

I also propose that we will end the practice of using this BB to vent out personal spleen regarding any subject, including our preceptions of the quality or lack of same in any specific model kit. 
I will delete the next thread that calls any kit from any source a POS. This has nothing to do with the right to criticize something we don't like, it has everything to do with using good sense and good manners in how we express ourselves.

If you don't like something do us (and yourself) a favor, sit down and think before you start hitting keys on that keyboard, maybe you can express your opinion without offending anyone else, then we can all share in a conversation, not a shouting match!

If you cannot restrain your dislike for something, or someone and you just have to "let it all out" please go elsewhere to express it! I refuse to put up with name calling and personal feuds on this BB, I will close and delete all such postings in the future.

I would like very much to see more threads on how to do anything related to building Polar Lights model kits and kits in general.

I'm all for guys showing off their handy work. Come-on post those pictures of your latest finished project! We all enjoy that stuff!

I don't care if we start swapping kits thru the BB so long as we don't make it a commercial site.

Lets all try to find ways to make this BB an enjoyable place to visit again.


----------



## scifiguy (Oct 19, 1999)

I miss the fun days, That's why I haven't been around it wasn't fun anymore. I just stopped in to see what was up.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Personal attacks & insults are best handled in PMs, and Not on an open board
as well...another reason after I returned from vacation That I did not return to the forums..I'd rather enjoy OTHER forums that dispense with that sort of adolescent behavior..Other "moderators " (Not YOU) have been guilty of this as well, and I will leave it at that...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I've just had e-mail from a very good friend, he's pointed out, quite correctly that this BB has lost it's original purpose.
When this BB was established it was a conduit to Polar Lights. It was a place where members could talk to the company. That unique arrangement has ceased to exist.

RC-2 does not work the same way as Polar Lights did, this does not make them bad, just different. I would not be expecting them to begin communicating with the membership thru this BB anytime soon.

We cannot go back to the old days, I no longer officially represent Polar Lights and there is no longer any insider information to be had here. Sorry guys, that's just the way it is.

Many of you are only interested in figure kits - here is an excellent place for you to visit -that would be the Clubhouse try www.clubhouse1.net.

For those of you that are Star Trek modelers try Starship Modeler at www.starshipmodeler.com

There is also a sci fi Board next door on Hobbytalk Thom Sasser sort of runs the show over there.......

Cult TV Man still has his board over at easy board

If you want to hang around here please feel welcome, this can still be a nice place to come and share your model building interests. 
All I'm asking is that you try to remember that this should be a fun place for everybody to visit.

Dave


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

PM Moderator said:


> I would like very much to see more threads on how to do anything related to building Polar Lights model kits and kits in general.
> 
> I'm all for guys showing off their handy work. Come-on post those pictures of your latest finished project! We all enjoy that stuff!


 Oh! Oh! Can I start?










A *Polar Lights* NCC-1701 model. The brightnes is kind of high in this image, but you can still see some of the multi-toned hull paneling. The client wanted it to represent the _Defiant_ As seen on _Enterprise_. I also have a Bandai NX-01 for him that is being 'refitted' as the _evil_ NX-01. The painting and finishing techniques of that one could be useful for those who will be building the *Polar Lights NX-01* when that one is released. All photos of those models will be placed into the folder the above image is in, so please feel free to look around.

Yes, even you. :wave:

Thomas
*---------------------------------------------------------------*
_Sorta running the *Sci-Fi and Star Trek Modeling* board next door._


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

> Lets all try to find ways to make this BB an enjoyable place to visit again.


Indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

i just think that without no new PL kits, this forum will struggle!


hate to beat a dead plastic horse but PL is not gonna get better!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very nice Mr Thomas................. :thumbsup: 
How on earth & where did you get that aztec pattern?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, I guess we're not wanted anymore!



> Many of you are only interested in figure kits - here is an excellent place for you to visit -that would be the Clubhouse try www.clubhouse1.net.


All right you figure builders, out of the pool!



> For those of you that are Star Trek modelers try Starship Modeler at www.starshipmodeler.com


That goes for you "TREK" builders, too!



> maybe you can express your opinion without offending anyone else


I tried expressing my opinion in a civilized, debate format. People were offended anyway. Someone _always_ takes offense at anything. They go out of their way to be offended.

I have offered helpful suggestions.
When I didn't have a modeling tip, I tried to bring a smile to the readers.
My posts are always meant in a light-hearted tone.
Post-ers take offense, anyway.



> I will delete the next thread that calls any kit from any source a POS.


What about calling it "An Evil mound of filth!" :tongue:

(It's a joke! See, a smiley!)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I only do figures,... and I don't holler at nobody,... and I learn things and get tips,... and I don't have no beef with Polar Lights,... and I think I'm having a good time,... and I enjoy all the jocularity and comeraderie,... and I get good feedback on my models and suggestions,...and I'm even starting to love "Trekiies" and space-ship guys...............................

where am I going wrong ?? :jest: 
I just must not understand the sitch-y-a-shun !!

Lets us all lighten up folks lest we give the moderator acid reflux disease. :freak: 
Dabbler


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Well said Dave.

While everyone gets het up at one point or another, there are those that do indeed seem to purposely go out of their way to either take or give offense. After a while you can figure out who, that's when the ignore feature really comes in handy.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

One more time guys, the days of this BB as a means of talking directly to the folks who make Polar Lights kits are probably over.
We need to find another good reason for this BB to go on, or the last one out the door can turn off the lights.

John G, The odds that RC-2 will provide any inside information re; their plans for Polar Lights are very slim. We will just have to wait and see what announcements they make thru regular channels regarding new Polar Lights kits.

CaptFrank, I'm not trying to run the membership off, just offering alternatives to those who feel poorly served here.

Thomas, Thanks for showing a sample of your BB.

Dave


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*My thouhts*

I have been a member of this board for a while now and shared a couple of projects here and there, sometime I think I overload the board with descriptions, photos and this is how it was done stuff. But I'm trying to show anyone interested in trying a project, or needs an idea how to do something, what to try. I have viewed a lot of great modeling in all the boards here at hobby talk, and I have been inspired by others (My favorite one to watch is John P). I steal a lot of ideas from him. The board has gone through some changes, not all good. I have seen of late people arguing, name calling, and if any of these companies are monitoring the message boards as several have suggested they do to get a feel of what we as modelers would like to see produced. We may never see another kit after some of the things that have been printed in the boards about them. I enjoy modeling space ships, military vessels, aircraft, cars, building Ho-scale model Railroad rolling stock and locomotives. Every kit or project I do I learn something. I use to enjoy coming to this board, but it has changed into a place for some to vent, or bash. And very recently one of the worst offenders I have viewed was the person having a bad experience building a kit, that wouldn't go together for them, and I saw many people get on the board and argue with them, make fun of them, and some try to help them with the problem..... WHY did several of these people even bother to respond to this outburst? Encouraging bad behavior just gets you more bad behavior, email the moderator or IM them inform them that John or Jane Doe are being bad little boys and girls and let the moderator deal with these people, at last look this thread had 108 messages. I have many more things to do with my time than have a disagreement with someone on the boards, or waste space with messages that are of little value to the members. (With exception taken to this post.) Please report me to the moderator, or e-mail me directly if I have offended any member of these boards, or spread gossip, or just outright hurt your feelings. But please do not respond back on the board with a counter point, or to tell me my mother wears combat boot. If you want to talk hobby stuff, make a suggestion, ask a question, share a funny building experience, and many other messages I have seen and found appropriate, I'm all for it, and count me in. I work in a jail, I get enough negative stuff at work, I don't really want to read it in my messages boards where I come to learn, share, relax and enjoy. My apologies if I'm living in a candy coated world (Oooops I just vented) again please report me, please..... To the majority of modelers in these boards I very much enjoy your discussions, your knowledge, and your enjoyment of the hobby. And I hope to see much, much more of it in the future. The question was where's the fun, its right here, we all just have to remember what made it fun.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

PM Moderator said:


> Friends,
> 
> I would like very much to see more threads on how to do anything related to building Polar Lights model kits and kits in general.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more, Dave. Speaking for myself, I've got plenty of kits stashed away. I've quit worrying about what new kits are coming down the line. Let's get back to talking about building. Let the CEO's worry about how their businesses are run.

Time to put the fun back in this hobby.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Well, I was bit angry and disappointed when I heard of the PL sale, but again:..
who would have DREAMED that all the fabulous Aurora Repops would have ever
seen the light of day when they did???..Business is Business..The owner was offered a lucratiive deal, with what I am sure was Profitable, and thats 
the name of the game..Plus since I bought Doubles and triples as well as
QUADRUPLES in some cases, of Just about everything PL put out as soon as it came out..Adding that to my other vast collection from other companies..I have practically an inexhaustable supply of kits to build, so I am ALL For The petty and adolescent name calling and bashing from some that seem to be too overblown with thier Own "importance"(Whoops! Is that bashing?) and Whining about Rc2 to end , and forge on ahead to using this board in a constructive and enjoyable way: building techniques,discussion on same, and in short :Scale MODEL HOBBY TALK ":thumbsup:


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> When this BB was established it was a conduit to Polar Lights. It was a place where members could talk to the company. That unique arrangement has ceased to exist.
> 
> RC-2 does not work the same way as Polar Lights did, this does not make them bad, just different. I would not be expecting them to begin communicating with the membership thru this BB anytime soon.


 Of course not. If they used the boards to talk to their customers (and I mean ALL their customers, not just us sci-fi guys), they might actually *LEARN* something about who's buying their products (or not buying, for that matter)...

...and we all know what a *disaster* that is to businesses...knowing your customers and all. I mean, when is the last time a company succeeded by selling people things they want??


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Robert Hargrave said:


> My apologies if I'm living in a candy coated world (Oooops I just vented). . .


So it was *YOU!*

(Sorry, but sometimes you just can't resist an obvious set-up line.)

I agree with everything that's been said here about crude outbursts, name-calling, and non-constructive kvetching. As has been pointed out, with Polar Lights gone as a corporate entity, this board's original purpose no longer exists. It seems to me that every subject that's been posted here would be just as appropriate on one of the other HobbyTalk sub-forums such as Science Fiction and Star Trek or The Modeling Forum. So, the $64,000 question: Does this BB still have a reason to exist at all?


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes, to show off our Polar Lights builds ! We can just think of this site as a fan site now .We loved Polar Lights but now it is gone long live Polar Lights ! Let talk about our builds and show off our work and talk about the good old days when we could find our favorite Polar Lights kits at stores instead of e-bay !


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Another ( maybe ) useless memo:
I've only been on the board since February, and I eavesdroped a bit before that, but what I "saw" was a lot of folks having FUN building and discussing MODELS. But building them in a very 'artistic' and 'professional' way that I had never considered before, unlike MY way of slap glue & paint & call it done.

It felt to me like a great FAMILY !! I wanted to join, if not just to 'pick their brains' for an education, but get feedback on my models and learn more "professional" ways of doing things. Little did I know I'd get to "meet" pro's like Dave, nor great artists like Chris, et. al. who took this "kids pastime" way farther than I'd dreamed it went. Nor meet other 'friends' of the same 'affliction'.

In that short time I'VE seen a change. The "fellowship" has fadded at times, for reasons I understand, but have no control over, as has NO-ONE else here !!! OK, you birds got me hooked on models, so now I'll get them when and where I can. WISH I could have ridden the wave of PL, but I didn't, so I''l Dabble along with what's available. And if you guys ( & gals) think you're leaving ME here turn out the lights after I just began to see it, you're crazy !!!
( but IF I do, can I keep the bulb as a souvenir ??? )
Dabbler


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Venting helps. Where better than where everybody knows what you're talking about?

I sometimes see this board as the "PL Widower Support Group."


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Amen, Thanks Dave and Robert I’m with you. With my bashing RC post that was what I was trying to say “let’s stop being babies crying over Corporate America doing what they do”.
My post - { “So lets hope that this will be the last posting about RC bashing. I like the posts talking about good cheer to members, tips and tricks we learn. Pics of our latest painted builds, help me ?s, fun times. etc..”}

In my mind Figure Modeling is NOT Dead.

To Dabbler, Brother us FF stick together and are used to working without light so I won’t leave ya hanging if they turn off the lights.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:wave: Glad you got my back Bro, but can I still have that lightbulb as a souvenir ?? It may bring a good price on E- Bay :jest: 

Dabbler- I.A.F.F. Local #10, retired.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Venting helps. Where better than where everybody knows what you're talking about?
> 
> I sometimes see this board as the "PL Widower Support Group."


True ! Sorta like your favorite bar " Where everybody knows your name "..............even when you DON'T !! :lol: 

De-stilled Dabbler


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Dave! I couldn't agree more. That was all the more reason to keep some of the "FUN" traditions alive like the model contest we did with Captain America.

That type of stuff makes this place seem more like the good ole times...actually building and showing pics of your kits. Oh and also sharing some tips along the way...color schemes and washes and stuff like that.

I'm all for cleaning up the house and putting out the trash!

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

If we want to get back to talking models then I'll post pix of my finished "THEM" from my lousy dis-functional-cam. The pix colors are bad and I didn't do the elaborate dio I wanted to due to size limitations. Maybe the next time??? But it was fun & easy ( except where/when I screwed up due to in-attention. )  
I did it in flat black, then just hit the top side with spray-can translucent red for wierdness. The base is flat black, then red, orange, & yellow.
Dis-attentive Dabbler


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Dabbler, nothing wrong with the pictures,after I put my glasses on. :tongue: 
The ant looks, well, hungry! I will get the sugar. Nice choice of subject. Very good looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Dabbler!
Nice job on "THEM"!

It was hard to look at THEM pictures, because,...umm,... I hate bugs.  
Sorry.

But, I really enjoyed reading about the adventure you had building THEM!  

Good show, Starfighter. Way to go.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Dabbler, I'm going to have nightmares now, about giant ants. And I can't stand the little one. How big of a can of raid is it goint to take to kill these little monsters, anyone seen my dog?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Lovely!! :thumbsup: 

But something is _bugging_ me about it. Ah - that's it! You have to build another ant. "Them" is plural and refers to more than one. To be grammatically correct, you need another ant! 

Huzz


----------



## scifiguy (Oct 19, 1999)

If you all need to vent, I have an idea. I am starting a podcast for hobbies called General Hobby Podcast . I am looking for ideas so if you have any ideas, please let me know. One thing you all helped me with is to include a venting segment on the show. If you want to be included, send me an e-mail at [email protected]. I will read the interesting and entertaining e-mails on the show. If you have a mic on your computer you can send me your voice in mp3 or wav format and I can play that on the show. The only thing that is up there now is a test. Every thing there is temporary, even the intro. Everything there will not be on the new show. I am looking forward to your ideas!:roll:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*My Refit*

Well guys to remain on topic I pulled an all nighter this morning and just about finished my PL Refit Enterprise all I need to do nowmis finish placing the decals and seal it. Since my digital camera went south, bye bye, died and many other colorful phrases last month when I was on vacation to Port Orchard, WA I am now stuck using a web cam with poor resolution hince the poor quality of the attached images. But I just had to show off My Refit :wave: 


AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Feel free to vent at the Assembly Line board.
AT


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

where's the fun ?? i'll tell ya , it'a on top of my work bench lol . truly guys , isn't that our "happy place " ? ( hoo man , that's some sappy crap even form me ) .
good thread and much agreement on my part . 
Dabs , love the Them kit , still one of my favorite films . AZ , nice work on the Ent . and i'll bet even with the ups and downs that went into those builds ya'll ( translation for my Nawthun friends : yoos guys ) had fun doing ' them . 
let's hang out and talk models .
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*Comments/Replies re: "THEM"*

:wave: Thanks for the comments on "THEM" guys !
1) I don't like "bugs" either, and the ant wasn't so bad but. I DID have the 'queezies' doing the tarantula though !!! 
2) Anybody doing the ant, make sure you get a 'sharp' angle on the 'knee' joints or the legs will spread too far, knees
won't be high enough & it'll look like a water strider or something !! Trust me on this one !!!  
3) IF I really need "Them" plural ( ?) there goes another $60 !!!
( But I may do it just to realize the original plan I had for the drainage tunnel Idea with James Whitmore. I left the bug un-glued to be removable )
4) Robert, not sure the size of Raid, but I'd recomend nothing less than a .38 Special just to be on the safe side !! Those criters have tough litle exo-skeletons you know !

AZ, nice job !! I don't like building 'ships', but do enjoy & appreciate the work of others, especially the lighted ones, COOL !! :thumbsup: 
Dabbler


----------



## Jim Dearden (Aug 5, 2004)

*Still having fun . . .*

Well, I'm still having fun with Polar Lights. 

I'm working (very slowly) on an NX-01. It's the biggest project I've attempted in a while, and I'm taking my time. So, while I miss PL, I'm still working away with one, so no real withdrawal yet.

The biggest problem I have is "mission creep"! Reading what you guys are up to gives me ideas, and then I have to try to figure out how to implement stuff.

Recent example:

I bought JWRJR's lighting kit for the ship. Whilst planning out the lighting, I figured that you could break it down into 8 subsections, like engines, deflector, widows, etc. Wouldn't it be nice to switch them seperately I says to myself. Myself, being somewhat stupid, replies, "yeah, but what about programming it, instead of using switches?" Hey! I reply, I bet I could do that!

So, now I'm dredging up my old electronics knowledge, (the little I have), have bought a couple of microcontrollers, and am teaching myself assembly programming . . . and this is fun . . .

But, it's mostly done, and now I get to fit it into the model, and continue building. I have two settings, one which powers on all the lighting, and one which goes through a "power up, leave orbit, go to warp" sequence.

All in all, I'm having fun. Getting frustrated at snags, taking days to beat concepts into my thick skull, figuring it out, and trying to set a record for the slowest build ever. Now *that's* fun!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Jim , that lighting work sounds daunting but i'll bet it's gonna look awesome in action . 
hb


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*My Refit 2*

Thanks guys for the comments on my build. The lighting is bear to do, especialy when it has been many a moon since the last time I have fiddled with anything electrical. the last thing I have ever done was with a Heath Kit 3 channel RC.
Which by the way worked great. Anyway with my refit I have left out the shuttle/cargo bay and the Arboritum to make way for the LED's I was going to use CCFL's but since I was having bad luck with them I went to LED's instead works out well enough for me. so to show that there is a shuttle bay I took some clear sheet styrene cut two pieces out one for the deck of the fantail and another to cover the entrance of the shuttle bay then took a pic of the interior of the shuttle bay and then sized and printed it and placed it on the piece covering the entrance of the shuttle/cargo bay with the light shining behind it looks O.K.. Here are a few pic's of the interior that I omitted from my build. and soon I will post more pic's of My Refit.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Good job on your refit! I like the interior shots. Keep up the good work, and yes, more pictures.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> Oh! Oh! Can I start?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thomas:
*
That is a **POS*itively GORGEOUS model! :thumbsup:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That is a*POS*itively GORGEOUS model! :thumbsup:



GROAN!!! :freak: Where did I leave that x-tra large bottle of Tums?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ I would take something for that grumpiness. Happy,Happy,Joy,Joy!

Or was that an upset stomach?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Hey Dabbler! Nice to finaly see your work! Great job on "THEM!"I love that movie.Incidently you can get THEM!,The Thing,and Forbidden Planet in a 3 disc set at SAMS club for $21.00
AZbuilder that Re-fit is coming along nicley! Great job guys!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

A really modest contribution to the thread, this is a ol' chrome Robby I built back when the kit first came out. I used a little set of Flora-lites to illuminate his head. He's been on my robot shelf for awhile, but the chrome finish and huge seams on his arms, body, feet, and legs always bugged me, I grabbed him down the other night, stripped him with Easy-OFF, and am trying to make those seams go away. As you can see I got more to do!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^ Looks almost like crime scene from C.S.I.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^It appears that the victim has been eviscerated!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^It appears that the victim has been eviscerated!


That's just Krell "stealth" technology!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks like a case of robocide — Better call in RoboCop!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Easy case to crack, the Lost in Space robot did it. REVENGE!


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

WoWWWSSSEERRRSSS! Stay gone for a month and the earth starts to tilt on its axis! Just checking in and saw this thread. I agree. Let's let our grief go and build what we have - 'the stuff dreams are made of." I walk into my model room and look at all of the kits I thought I had lost for all time when Nabisco closed down AURORA in the 70s, and PL made possible in the 90s. I'm thankful.. and ready to start on the next one... The Ultimate Computer. :thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

PL made an Ultimate Computer ?? 
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beck said:


> PL made an Ultimate Computer ??
> hb



According to JohnP, PL was _taken over_ by the Ultimate Computer! :lol:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

THRUSH Central said:


> WoWWWSSSEERRRSSS! Stay gone for a month and the earth starts to tilt on its axis!


The earth already _does_ tilt on its axis. If it didn't, we wouldn't have seasons — kind of like here in Southern California.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

heck of a football team ya got there too . :freak: 
hb


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Football? That's the game that Va. Tech played and Ga. Tech didn't!! AAAHHHHH! NOW I understand! (I TOLD them NOT to hire Chan Gailey! Nice man! Too nice for college football!) We don't have seasons here in Dallas, either! I'm PRAYING for a 'tilted" earth! (Maybe the cool weather will come even if the 4th season NEVER does! (The one with color!) T.U.C.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah , seems our defense didn't go to the USC game . 
hb


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

You know I could vent here but some folks refer to that as breaking wind and THAT is something that NObody wants to be around.

As far as kits I have on the shelf I picked up the 1/12 scale Mercury kit at Hobby Lobby during the last half off sale. Nice kit, lots of stuff to detail and a nice size. The retro-thruster pack though is going to be a pain to paint. It is covered with thin radial black lines.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Heavens Eagle said:


> The retro-thruster pack though is going to be a pain to paint. It is covered with thin radial black lines.


I got one of those during a past 50% off sale - it has decals for the black lines.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

spe130 said:


> I got one of those during a past 50% off sale - it has decals for the black lines.


True, they're decals... but they're still a pain!

Worth it though. This is one great kit. It helped that I got to visit Kennedy right in the middle of building it, too.

Quiz time: While I was there, I got to meet George Rosenfield. If you've ever built a Saturn V model, you'll either love this man or hate him. Can anyone tell me why?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The decals will be a PITA. I can't even imagine painting those lines. :freak:


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

I have some REALLY THIN TAPE! It is far easier to mask and paint. When masking if I don't like where the tape is I can easily reposition it.


----------



## Artman (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow! Has this place changed since I last visited (more than a few years ago).


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Artman said:


> Wow! Has this place changed since I last visited (more than a few years ago).


  What ?? You don't like what we've done with the place ?? Not even the expensive wallpaper ?? And the curtains match now too.  :thumbsup: 
Dabbler


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

new carpets next week. i called empire today


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I wanted to paint, but nobody liked the green I picked. :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Yeah, we've got a thing against puke green.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^Hey!
_Spring_ green. _*Spring*_ green!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

New carpets ?? New spring green paint?? Who's gonna 'spring' for all this stuff ??? The petty cash fund is....um,... depleted. It all went for.....uh....MODELS.... yeah, that's it, MODELS...............  
Dabbler


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

"OOPS" paint at my Home Depot is only $3.00!

I'll spring for it!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: The Dude's buyin, the Dude's buyin' !!! :drunk:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*HERE'S where the fun has gone*

I'll tell ya where the fun has gone, it's right here my little back room. There have been & are problems here of health, depression, and social things, but slapping plastic & resin parts together with glue, and gabbing with people on this board has given me something to look forward to.

It doesn'r matter how well the model comes out, or a perfect paint job, it's the DOING, with the freindly advise, support, and repartee of other model nuts that's the fun part !! Very few see my results, but I do, and that's fun & satisfaction enough. Escapism ? maybe, but so what ??
Dabbler


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> the* Dabbler* wrote:
> I'll tell ya where the fun has gone, it's right here my little back room. There have been & are problems here of health, depression, and social things, but slapping plastic & resin parts together with glue, and gabbing with people on this board has given me something to look forward to.
> 
> It doesn'r matter how well the model comes out, or a perfect paint job, it's the DOING, with the freindly advise, support, and repartee of other model nuts that's the fun part !! Very few see my results, but I do, and that's fun & satisfaction enough. Escapism ? maybe, but so what ??


I agree!

I _do_ look foward to visiting this forum/bulletin board every day.
I don't have a digital camera, and my scanner no longer works, so 
I can't share my finished models with everyone here. But, I enjoy building 
them, and telling you guys about them.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Dabs , i couldn't agree more . (see my post earlier in this thread , i said almost the same thing ) . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Found it. You're right !!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

and there's still lots of kits out there to buy . plenty of stuff to keep us busy(and broke) for a long time . 
hb


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I plan to start building current military vessels, 
and sailing ships when I finally run out of Star Trek 
kits to build.

I may even build a few NASCAR kits!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Got to concur with the "broke" part !! Someone just said resin went up 40% ?? Woe is me.


----------



## Artman (Nov 15, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> What ?? You don't like what we've done with the place ?? Not even the expensive wallpaper ?? And the curtains match now too. :thumbsup:
> Dabbler


I didn't say I didn't like it. It's just so different than it was the last century. Although I wish you guys would have kept the lime-green shag carpeting and lava lamps. LOTS of new faces, which is a very good thing.  But I'm sad to not see some of the old familiar faces.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

No problem there, the lava lights are in storage just in case the 60's ( or Aurora ) come back. We cut up and dyed the old rug for coats on Son Of Frankenstein builds.
And the "older" faces are still around, they just take a lot more naps, but they'll pop in as soon as they find their bifoculs.

Meanwhile, you've got a lot of new, YOUNG blood like me !! (is he believing this yet ?? )  
Dabbler


----------

